# European HO Slotcars



## KevinJ (Feb 17, 2005)

Traveling to London for 12 days, and was wondering if anyone knows of a Hobby Shop or toy store there that sells HO Slotcars?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Midland Hobbies!!! 

Somebody post a link for this fella! I don't have mine anymore.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

EBasil, do you mean Midland HO www.slotcarsdirect.com ? Barry is a great guy that I have gotten around 100 cars from. Only problem is he is mail order only. Don't think he has an actual store.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Give Boss9 a PM.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boss9 has not been on-line for weeks. I think that he is having puter trouble.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry, but there are no stores over here. The best you will find is the occasional Micro Scalextric set in a toy shop.

BUT

give me the dates you are here, I may be able to hook you up so that your trip has some HO content.


----------



## KevinJ (Feb 17, 2005)

> Thanks Montoya1, I fly in on the 6th and leave on the 16th. Kevin


----------



## KevinJ (Feb 17, 2005)

> Thank's to everyone for your help. Kevin


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There is a H:O race in March, but it is on the 5th so that is a blowout too. Sorry.

If you have time, take a 'flight' on the Millenium wheel and spend an evening wandering around Convent Garden. The planaterium is cool too, and the parks are peacefull (but cold!) but the rest of London is overated.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

22tall said:


> EBasil, do you mean Midland HO www.slotcarsdirect.com ? Barry is a great guy that I have gotten around 100 cars from. Only problem is he is mail order only. Don't think he has an actual store.


I did, indeed. I think that's a different web address, but it's still the same fellow, Barry, as you mentioned. He did used to have a map to a shop on his old site, but -as you pointed out-- I see that he's gone "e-tailer".


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have been thinking that the Tomy Golf is a nice car...
But I haven't wanted to spend the $30 plus to get it...
Scott


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello all,
As mentioned earlier and in another post, a family member had health issues, which required surgery. I am pleased to say that everything worked out and things are returning to normal again. 
Going for a trip across the pond, are we? You lucky ba….er, member!
It’s still a bit early for boot sales, but there is always a toy fair going on somewhere. You must go to the local post shop (newsstand) and pickup an event trade paper or get a copy of a Die-cast magazine. They will have listings in the back of all the shows held over Britain. Whilst in London, you must visit Hamley’s Toy store—the biggest shop in England. They have a 1/32 Scalextric track set up to try, and they sell Micro-Scalextric cars too. Be prepared to spend between $30.00 to $40.00 per car (for HO), as the exchange rate is terrible. 
If you locate a fair that’s close—take the tubes, as driving through London can be trying. Also, parking is camera-controlled, very strict and enforced. Fines are very high. If you must travel outside of the city—go North, and take the bus (or train). A beautiful ride and you can travel quite far on them. If so inclined, the Transportation museum in Covent Gardens (London) is a must see--if you like public transpo, and would like to see a colourful history of UK’s vehicles. Many (1/1) racetracks over there, too. Some quite well known and close to London. They always have a Rallye or club meet, or something going on. You may want to check on that. 
Finally, I will give you a food tip. 
Restaurants are expensive—eat in the pubs- and go early.
Enjoy yourself, and tip back a pint for me, won’t you? 
Mackeson Stout please…:thumbsup:


----------



## IRON LOU (Feb 7, 2005)

*Uk*

Did ya go yet? I just got back from Scotland[Edinburgh] Think twice about driving there.The traffic's as bad as NYC. in the bigger cities,and the traffic patterns are REALLY different than you could immagine.Bye the way,ALL the cars are sticks.[NO CHEVIES,EITHER!!!!] It actually took some time for me to get used to WALKING around without getting run over!! I went to 5 hobby shops,[they were in walking distance to my hotel.] I didn't see much HO at all,mostly 1/32 stuff.And the prices are NUTS.I was looking for a Scottish N-scale steam passenger train,American freight cars you see here for 4 bucks were 8 to 10 pounds there.[a pound is around $1.60-80].


----------

